# Budget Horn Install



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been in the audio industry for almost three decades and there is always one constant! ppl want the *best* for* less*. My buddy asked me to get him champagne sound on a beer budget, so i did just that! 
ID cd1e $120(used)
Peerless 6.5" 4ohm mids $30pr (buyout)
DD1012 d4 $140(used) 
Audio Control EQX seriesII $75(used)
JBL 5channel $180 (Local Distributor)
RCA ends $24
200ft of twisted 12ga wire... used for rca and speaker cable (donated)
Materials $270
Stock radio
Labor (free)
Several 1st places in SQ @ local shows...... *(priceless)*

I used the stock locations in the GS300 to achieve this! but i modified the door enclosures to make a very pronounced midbass.... The factory rear deck subwoofer hole for the subwoofer and factory punchouts to snorkle the ports thru.. EQX on sliding tray under driver seat for quick adjustment for mid and horns only..... sub had no equalization... used the factory amp outputs to get signal..... soldered rca ends to twisted pair......


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

looks good..........love the use of used gear.


----------

